
Ask HN: Why does an “open letter” have more legitimacy than a “blog post”? - hoodoof
People seem to give more weight, value, trust to a piece of writing titled as an &quot;open letter&quot;, than they do to just a plain old piece of writing.<p>Why is that?
======
marcell
Often an open letter will be written by a famous person, though that's not
always the case. That association gives it an air of exclusivity, like you're
seeing a secret correspondence of elites.

